# My 1/350 K’t’inga Klingon Battlecruiser



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Just thought I’d share the work I’ve done so far on my 1/350 scale K’t’inga Klingon Battlecruiser, which I dove into pretty much immediately after completing my 1/350 TOS Enterprise. Hopefully, this kit won’t take me quite as long...








































Here’s my color choices so far...


Base Hull Color: Tamiya Olive Green (AS-14)
Light Green Panels: Krylon Moss Green
Forward bulkhead of engineering hull: Testors Olive Drab (1911)
Additional paneling: Testors Light Earth (30140), Testors Camo Dark Green (342305), Tamiya Gunship Grey (TS-48)
Grates and Grills: Tamiya Gunmetal (TS-38)


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

I was thinking more like Tamiya AS-21 IJN Dark Green 2 as a base but...?

Still looking good!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Status please?
-Jim G.G.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! Hopefully, they'll come out with the Kronos One version eventually.


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

More panel painting and some lighting work on my K't'inga. Work has been a bit slow, so I'm now starting to wonder if indeed this thing will take me about as long as my Enterprise kit did. We shall see... In any case, I am quite happy with how it's turning out... (Last pic, the neck is merely dry-fitted to the main hull.)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Man! You got those glowing red parts down pat. 👍 Looking great so far.



Commander Dan said:


> More panel painting and some lighting work on my K't'inga. Work has been a bit slow, so I'm now starting to wonder if indeed this thing will take me about as long as my Enterprise kit did. We shall see... In any case, I am quite happy with how it's turning out... (Last pic, the neck is merely dry-fitted to the main hull.)
> 
> View attachment 307667
> View attachment 307668
> ...


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks great! Reminds me of seeing the filming miniature on display at the Smithsonian in the 90s. Took a ton of photos at that time, I just wish I remember where I stashed them - it's possible they were lost in a minor flood.

I've got one of these (along with the original smaller version) waiting to be built (among a couple of 1/350 Refits, TOS, and 1/350 Reliant conversion).

I really need to get to building again. 

It's great seeing this go together in the meantime!


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

A bit more progress...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Commander Dan said:


> A bit more progress...
> View attachment 307971
> View attachment 307972
> View attachment 307973
> ...


That uniform white glow for the cobra head front windows looks perfect 
Does painting before final assembly cause any headaches for you?


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Does painting before final assembly cause any headaches for you?


Sometimes, YES... 

Most sections with seams will almost certainly have to be puttied/repainted, or touched-up at least. I try to look a kit over and plan as many subassemblies in advance as I can, but with this kit in particular, there weren’t many sections I felt I could assemble in advance prior to painting...

At the end of the day, it just depends on the kit. About the only subassemblies prior to painting on this kit were the warp nacelles and sections of the cobra head. On the other hand, the last AMT 18” Enterprise I built (built as the Excalibur), I completed about 90% of the kit before any painting.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Commander Dan said:


> Sometimes, YES...
> 
> Most sections with seams will almost certainly have to be puttied/repainted, or touched-up at least. I try to look a kit over and plan as many subassemblies in advance as I can, but with this kit in particular, there weren’t many sections I felt I could assemble in advance prior to painting...
> 
> At the end of the day, it just depends on the kit. About the only subassemblies prior to painting on this kit were the warp nacelles and sections of the cobra head. On the other hand, the last AMT 18” Enterprise I built (built as the Excalibur), I completed about 90% of the kit before any painting.


Ah! Thanks  I'm always interested in people's habits in assembling/painting. I usually build completely, if possible, before painting but that can be a real headache, too, depending on how accessible everything is. One recent exception is the Hawk kit that I'm having to paint before completing assembly.


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Here is my completed 1/350 scale K’t’inga Class Klingon Battlecruiser model. (Polar Lights/Round 2) Started on this kit last January and finally finished last week... Qapla’!

This is my take on the K’t’inga as first seen in Star Trek: The Motion Picture. While the color scheme of the filming model was loosely used as a guide, I deliberately took some creative liberties with the colors on this kit. I made these decisions based, in small part, on how I perceived the ship appeared onscreen, and beyond that, based simply on personal color preferences, resulting in a ship that admittedly is neither accurate to the filming model, nor does it entirely have the “onscreen look.”

I opted for a two-tone panel color scheme on the main hull as opposed to the 3 (or even 4) color scheme that’s more accurate to the actual filming model. While I did want contrasting panel colors, I simply didn’t want TOO much contrast between lighter and darker colors, since any such contrast was not very noticeable in the film. With this in mind, I also opted to keep the forward engineering hull bulkhead less “tan” than how it appears on the filming model, and thusly, opted for a color that was a bit more complimentary to the main hull color.

Additionally, I used gun metal on several grates, for no other reason than personal preference, as I wanted a more “metallic” look on those areas. Indeed, depending on the angle and the light, these areas may appear “black” or almost “silver.”

Base Hull Color: Tamiya Olive Green (AS-14)
Light Green Panels: Rust-oleum Moss Green
Forward bulkhead of engineering hull: Testors Olive Drab (1911)
Additional paneling: Testors Light Earth (30140), Testors Camo Dark Green (342305)
Grates and Grills: Tamiya Gunmetal, TS-38
Aft engineering hull bulkhead, warp engine details, upper neck panel, cobra-head window striping: Tamiya Gunship Grey (TS-48)
Aft warp nacelle plates: Testors Intermediate Blue (35164)
Additional detail painting: Tamiya German Grey (TS-4), Testors Model Master Gun Metal (4681), Testors Model Master Insignia Red (31136)
Photoetch parts from Paragrafix.
Lighting is custom - Several 3mm and 5mm LEDs, some 3M LED lighting strips, and two SMDs from HDAmodelworx.
Navigation lights are powered via a Flasher Board from “Don’s Light and Magic.”


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)




----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Love those pics!
OUTSTANDING!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT looking 1/537th scale (in my head canon) model  I think the colors work perfectly.


----------

